# Weed Wackers



## FloRider (Sep 8, 2008)

Do you use the same gas in weed wackers as you do lawn mowers?


----------



## Animal (Sep 9, 2008)

Weed whackers are a usually a 2 stroke engine. For that you need a mix of gas and 2 stroke oil. 2 stroke oil is found at the harware store. Your mix will depend on the motor size and rpms. Usually it is 50 parts gas to 1 part oil, but that does change.Look to your owners manual or try your luck at a google search for your correct formula.
Most all lawn mowers do not use a mix, just plain old gas.

My snowmobiles are oil injected 2 stroke motors, so if your motor is oil injected it will have a different type of oil again.


----------



## borat (Sep 9, 2008)

I used to have a moped that ran on 2 stroke and would put 1 thing of 2 stroke oil per tank of gas or something... seems alot higher of a mix than 50:1


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 9, 2008)

Most older engines ran at 16:1, then 25:1, then 32:1, then 50:1, and some now claim 100:1...  advances in engine materials, and more willingness to sacrafice engine life to make some (censored) california smog people happy in their crusade against lawn care.  Too much oil won't hurt the engine, so if you don't know the correct ratio, err on the side of too much oil.  I stick with a 16:1 mixture in everything, as that's what my old saw takes, and I'm not about to have different cans of gas for each 2-stroke engine...

--Bushytails


----------



## insekt (Sep 15, 2008)

I know they had plug-in weed whackers when I was a kid do they have chargeable ones yet?


----------



## moleman (Sep 17, 2008)

Actually black and decker has one


----------



## Nell787 (Sep 18, 2008)

A plug-in weed wacker??? Thats WACK! lol

How far did the cord reach anyways?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 19, 2008)

A relative has one...  she uses it with a 100ft heavy cord and a 25ft thinner cord.  With plastic blades, it even works on blackberries.  (although it still doesn't compare to a gas one and metal blades when it comes to some of the blackberry trees around here!  Or at least you'd think they're trees looking at the stalks...)

--Bushytails


----------



## broroid (Sep 24, 2008)

It seems like the electric ones were more unreliable for some reason


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 24, 2008)

Trying to get the same power/weight ratio out of an electric motor usually requires running it hot with a low duty cycle rating.  This isn't good for their life expectancy.

--Bushytails


----------



## mystery (Sep 26, 2008)

What is a duty cycle rating?


----------



## Jeff (Sep 28, 2008)

Duty Cycle refers to the lenght of time a machine can operate before it needs a rest, ie. overheats, loses power, etc...


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 28, 2008)

Typically a duty cycle will be given as "10 minutes on, 30 minutes off" or similar, or as a percentage, "25%" or "25% over 40 minutes"...  the duty cycle generally varries with load, so a lightly-loaded tool can be used much longer than a heavily-loaded one.

--Bushytails


----------



## threadfather (Nov 7, 2008)

So a compressor like in an air conditioner or a fridge that needs to kick on and off every so often?  Cant those freeze over if you run them too long?


----------



## Bushytails (Nov 8, 2008)

Most refrigeration compressors are designed for continuous duty.  No part of them will "freeze" - the refrigerant has a very low freezing temperature, well below that encountered while operating.

--Bushytails


----------

